# Pronunciación - ch como sh - el norte de México



## dvasco

¿Por qué pronuncian la ch somo sh en el norte de México?


----------



## ManPaisa

Ni idea, pero esa pronunciación también existe en ciertos medios o regiones en Panamá, en Chile y en España, que yo sepa.  Puede ser que la heredáramos de este último.


----------



## dvasco

ManPaisa said:


> Ni idea, pero esa pronunciación también existe en ciertos medios o regiones en Panamá, en Chile y en España, que yo sepa. Puede ser que la heredáramos de este último.


Ni idea tenia que pasaba tambien en otras partes de Latinoamérica. Me imaginaba que exisita la posibilidad que habia alguna región en España que hablaba asi durante o poco despues de la conquista. ¿En cuál región de España existe?


----------



## ManPaisa

dvasco said:


> Ni idea tenia que pasaba tambien en otras partes de Latinoamérica. Me imaginaba que exisita la posibilidad que habia alguna región en España que hablaba asi durante o poco despues de la conquista. ¿En cuál región de España existe?


 
Creo que en algunas parte de Andalucía.


----------



## mirx

dvasco said:


> Gracias. ¿Hay forma de cambiar el titulo del hilo?



Pues porque, para empezar, ni siquiera sabemos que quieren decir cuando nos dicen que la pronunciamos raro. Y nos suena exactamente igual nuestro compadre diciendo chocho, que un chilango diciendo cachucha. 

Al parecer para los demñas hay una diferencia abismal, pero no para nosotros. Es como preguntarle a un español norteño que por qué pronuncia la "j" como si se estuviera preparando para escupir, o por que esa misma letra es pronunciada tan suavemente por un español del sur.


----------



## krloszz

Yo he escuchado decir a la gente de Sonora que es debido a cierta influencia ante el idioma Inglés, aunque debido a que en Sinaloa tambien se presenta este fenomeno yo soy mas de la opinión que es por alguna influencia Andaluza (es lo mismo que dicen que en el norte hablan golpeado debido a influencias Españolas, en especial Extremeñas, aunque yo no he escuchado un dato fidedigno).


----------



## ManPaisa

krloszz said:


> Yo he escuchado decir a la gente de Sonora que es debido a cierta influencia ante el idioma Inglés, aunque debido a que en Sinaloa tambien se presenta este fenomeno yo soy mas de la opinión que es por alguna influencia Andaluza (es lo mismo que dicen que en el norte hablan golpeado debido a influencias Españolas, en especial Extremeñas, aunque yo no he escuchado un dato fidedigno).


 
En inglés, muy raramente se pronuncia la ch como sh.  O sea que esa teoría no tiene ningún fundamento.


----------



## krloszz

No, yo solo digo lo que me han dicho gente de por allá 

Realmente este fenómeno ocurre no en todo el norte, es sobre todo en la parte noroccidental del país (Sonora, Sinaloa, Chihuahua y Baja California) pero no es necesariamente extensivo a todas las localidades (conozco gente de Ciudad Juarez y de Tijuana que dice 'Pinshi' y gente de los mismos lugares que pronuncia la 'ch' como en el centro del país), pero bueno, supongo que es simplemente una variedad dialectal (digo, incluso los mexicanos del centro del país pronunciamos la ch como 'Calcio' en italiano, diferente a como los españoles la pronuncian, que a mi me suena como tsh o tch, supongo que por la tx vasca).


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> En inglés, muy raramente se pronuncia la ch como sh.  O sea que esa teoría no tiene ningún fundamento.



Pero hay muchas "sh" en inglés y los norteños de México asimilamos el sonido "sh" para ch y para sh. Tal como también asimilamos s para c y z.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> Pero hay muchas "sh" en inglés y los norteños de México asimilamos el sonido "sh" para ch y para sh. Tal como también asimilamos s para c y z.


 
Entiendo, pero no es lo mismo. En el primer caso, cogen un sonido que no es propio del castellano y lo usan para sustituir a otro que sí lo es. En el segundo caso, esas letras* tienen exactamente el mismo sonido en español latinoamericano, o sea que no hay ninguna asimilación.   

* En el caso de la c, sólo ante *e* e *i*.


----------



## Södertjej

Los andaluces efectivamente pronuncian "mushasho" en lugar de muchacho y es cierto que la pronunciación andaluza tiene muchos puntos en común con la del español de América, como el seseo, que también mencionáis. Desconozco si justo esa zona concreta de México pronuncia así como se hace en otras zonas de América por influencia del acento analuz o si esa "sh" está relacionada con las lenguas autóctonas de la zona.

Mirx, en español no hay sonido "sh" así que no sé qué quieres decir con que asimiláis el sonido sh para ch y sh.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Entiendo, pero no es lo mismo. En el primer caso, cogen un sonido que no es propio del castellano y lo usan para sustituir a otro que sí lo es. En el segundo caso, esas letras* tienen exactamente el mismo sonido en español latinoamericano, o sea que no hay ninguna asimilación.
> 
> * En el caso de la c, sólo ante *e* e *i*.



Cómo que no hay ninguna asimilación. 


> *5.     * tr._ Fon._ Alterar la articulación de un sonido del habla asemejándolo a otro inmediato o cercano mediante la sustitución de uno o varios caracteres propios de aquel por otros de este. U. m. c. prnl.


Es que el sonido asimilado no tiene que existir en español, basta con que esté presente en la lengua que se escucha en la radio, el en la tele y en el internet. Ahora, esto no es para nada algo nuevo y estoy de acuerdo que existía mucho antes de los medios masivos de comunicación. 

Insisto en que es muy probable que se haya pasado del inglés, a ti te parece extraño pero si tomas en cuenta que un chihuahuense dice ser shihuahuense y no hay forma de convencerlo de que la sh y ch suenan diferente. Mencionas que la sh no es propia del castellano, pues igual te puedo decir que las vocales abiertas que usan los cubanos y otros caribeños tampoco son propias del castellano.

Es simple evolución de la lengua, aunado con la fonética local preexistente y las formas de hablar vecinas.



Södertjej said:


> Mirx, en español no hay sonido "sh" así que no sé qué quieres decir con que asimiláis el sonido sh para ch y sh.


Que lo tomamos del inglés, como ya se sugirió en este hilo con anterioridad.


----------



## flljob

Pues para mí que son preguntas sin respuesta. ¿Por qué los argentinos pronuncian la _y_ y la _ll_ como sh inglesa?

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

dvasco said:


> ¿Por qué pronuncian la ch somo sh en el norte de México?


 
Eso no lo sé. Lo que sí sé es que siendo sonorense, yo pronuncio el dígrafo _ch_ como che. Eso porque mi madre, quien era de la Ciudad de México siempre me corrigió la pronunciación suave (como de equis catalana o portuguesa) y me impuso la fuerte. No en balde se dice "lengua materna".


----------



## Ynez

Ese sonido _sh_ para _ch _yo lo relaciono especialmente con Cádiz (Andalucía).


----------



## ManPaisa

> Es que el sonido asimilado no tiene que existir en español, basta con que esté presente en la lengua que se escucha en la radio, el en la tele y en el internet. Ahora, esto no es para nada algo nuevo y estoy de acuerdo que existía mucho antes de los medios masivos de comunicación.


 
Es que no leíste bien mi comentario. En el primer caso sí hay asimilación; en el segundo no, porque los sonidos son idénticos. Los sonidos z/ce/ci del centro y norte de España se desarrollaron allí un siglo después del descubrimiento de América; y nunca existieron por aquí ni en algunas partes de Andalucía.


----------



## Ynez

En cuanto a que en español no hay _sh_, no sé, creo que cada uno tenemos una _s_ diferente...la mía no me parece muy lejana a una _sh_.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Como alguien apuntó arriba, aunque es mayoritaria esta pronunciación en algunos estados del norte no es para nada la única. Algunas personas (al menos en Chihuahua) consideran a esa pronunciación como "naca".


----------



## dvasco

krloszz said:


> nahh yo solo digo lo que me han dicho gente de por allá
> 
> Realmente este fenómeno ocurre no en todo el norte, es sobre todo en la parte noroccidental del país (Sonora, Sinaloa, Chihuahua y Baja California) pero no es necesariamente extensivo a todas las localidades (conozco gente de Ciudad Juarez y de Tijuana que dice 'Pinshi' y gente de los mismos lugares que pronuncia la 'ch' como en el centro del país), pero bueno, supongo que es simplemente una variedad dialectal (digo, incluso los mexicanos del centro del país pronunciamos la ch como 'Calcio' en italiano, diferente a como los españoles la pronuncian, que a mi me suena como tsh o tch, supongo que por la tx vasca).


Eso si sabia. Mi esposa es de Chihuahua. Pero ya no habla asi y nunca tenia el acento tan marcado como algunas amigas de ella. Mi papá era de Jalisco, que conozco bien por visitarlo bastante, pero viviamos en California cerca de Mexicali, tierra cachanilla y capital de Baja California. El porque es lo que no sabia.


----------



## dvasco

ToñoTorreón said:


> Algunas personas (al menos en Chihuahua) consideran a esa pronunciación como "naca".


Si me platicó mi esposa que mas gente de los pueblos y los ranchos hablan asi que los de la ciudad, de donde es ella. Tambien en un programa de Canal Once que se trató de un pueblo de Sinaloa en cuál el hombre visitó con tres personas. Una señora quien usaba la "sh" un señor en un que usaba la "sh" y una señora que se veia como de clase media alta que no usaba la "sh".
Hablando de los nacos, parece que en los ranchos de todo México se conserva una forma de hablar que se usaba antes. Por ejemplo terra en vez de tierra. Tambien a veces usan palabras que no existen como aigre y traiba.


----------



## Pinairun

También se pronuncia _sh_ en Granada (España_),_ sobre todo en la costa_. Mushasho, cusha..._


----------



## gaysian

dvasco said:


> ¿Por qué pronuncian la ch somo sh en el norte de México?



La pronunciación de "ch" (cuyo símbolo fonético es [tʃ]) como "sh" (cuyo símbolo fonético es [ʃ]) se debe a un proceso fonológico que se llama "lenición". La lenición se refiere al debilitamiento de consonantes por una reducción de energía requerida para producir un sonido, y es muy frecuente en todas las lenguas del mundo. Al producir el sonido [tʃ], hay una oclusión (un cierre) total, la cual requiere más energía que la producción del sonido [ʃ].

A lo largo de su evolución del latín, el español sufrió muchos cambios lingüísticos que se deben a la lenición. Los ejemplos más notables pueden verse en el debilitamiento de ciertas consonantes intervocálicas (i.e. entre vocales):

latín "lupus" > español "lobo"
lat. "apotheca" (se pronunciaba como "apoteca") > esp. "bodega"
lat. "vacuus" > esp. "vago"
lat. "latus" > esp. "lado"

Además, las consonantes "b", "d" y "g" (antes a, o, u) suelen suavizarse entre vocales. Por ejemplo, la "b" de "tubo" es más suave que la de "bote" y la "g" de "goma" es más suave que la de "mago".

La lenición no siempre ocurre entre todos los hablantes de una lengua. Por ejemplo, entre los hablantes del latín, la lenición apareció entre algunos hablantes más que otros. De los varios "dialectos" del latín que todavía existen hoy, el español y el portugués han experimentado muchos cambios a causa de la lenición, pero no tanto el francés y el italiano.

Por ejemplo:

lat. "lupus" ~ esp./port. "lobo" ~ fr. "loup"* ~ it. "lupo"
lat. "apotheca" ~ esp./port. "bodega" ~ fr. "boutique"

Al fin y al cabo, la lenición es un fenómeno bien común entre las lenguas del mundo, y su existencia o el grado de tal puede variar aun dentro de una lengua. Obviamente todo esto no le ayuda a entender por qué tal pronunciación existe en el área geográfica en cuestión, pero sí puede ayudarle a entender mejor el cambio lingüístico en general.

(Si le interesa el cambio lingüístico, le sugiero que leas "Introducción a la historia de la lengua española" por Melvyn Resnick. Además, habrá bastante sobre dicho tema en Wikipedia. )

*La "p" final en francés moderno ya no se pronuncia


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo soy de Sonora y obviamente yo aprendí a hablar usando la sh en lugar de ch por observación= toda mi familia así lo hace. Corrijo, toda mi familia que vive en Sonora. Tengo unos primos que viven en San Luis Potosí y a ellos les causaba mucha gracia nuestra sh. Nosotros no notábamos nada en particular.

Di clases de español en una escuela privada cristiana y ahí fue mi debut y despedida diciendo la palabra playa en inglés. A mis alumnos se les pararon los pelos (sí, el cabello) porque creyeron que yo estaba diciendo una mala palabra. Ahí fue cuando supe que en inglés hay una sh y una ch y lo más triste, que yo no podía producir el sonido ch. 

En Sonora si no todos, la mayoría decimos sh en lugar de ch, claro que pensando que decimos ch. De hecho, ignoramos que existe el sonido ch diferente del sh.

También hablamos "golpeado", pero eso es para otro hilo.

Saludos


----------



## la_machy

Yo puedo corroborar lo que dice Alma y ampliar lo que ella mencionó, agregando que pronunciar sh en lugar de ch no es cuestión de ser o no _naco, _solo de idiosincrasia. Claro está, que cuando te das cuenta de que ese "shesheo" llama la atención saliendo de tu estado, a veces elijes suavizarlo.
No pocas veces e inclusive en mi propio país, hay personas que bromeando me piden que diga "Shurros con shocolate (churros con chocolate) "...porque les resulta gracioso escucharme 


Saludos


----------



## flljob

Y en cuanto a la pregunta original ¿Por qué pronuncian la ch como sh en el norte de México?, ¿hay algo que decir?

Saludos


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> Y en cuanto a la pregunta original ¿Por qué pronuncian la ch como sh en el norte de México?, ¿hay algo que decir?
> 
> Saludos



Lenición, flljob, lenición.

ManPaisa, sí leí tu mensaje y lo había entendido, pero creo que ya aclaré más mi punto en el último post.


----------



## Södertjej

mirx said:


> Que lo tomamos del inglés, como ya se sugirió en este hilo con anterioridad.


Te he entendido en tu frase original que pronunciábais ch y sh como sh, por lo que me ha parecido que das a entender que esos dos sonidos diferentes se pronuncian como uno solo, pero como en español no hay palabras con sh no sé a qué palabras te puedes referir, salvo que sean palabras de lenguas indígenas de la zona ¿es eso lo que quieres decir?

Como ya se ha comentado, la pronunciación del sonido sh por ch no es exclusiva de México, sino que se da tradicionalmente también en España, donde la influencia de la pronunciación inglesa no existe.


----------



## mirx

Södertjej said:


> Como ya se ha comentado, la pronunciación del sonido sh por ch no es exclusiva de México, sino que se da tradicionalmente también en España, donde la influencia de la pronunciación inglesa no existe.



Excepto que el hilo trata de la pronunciación específica del norte de México. 

Sí, pronunciamos sh y ch como "sh" se pronuncia en las palabras en inglés que tienen esta estructura. Y a lo que me refiero es que en palabras inglesas, o de otras lenguas, incorporadas al español, los mexicanos del centro y sur son capaces de remarcar una diferencia. En el norte no.


----------



## Södertjej

mirx said:


> Excepto que el hilo trata de la pronunciación específica del norte de México.


Eso no implica necesariamente que ese sonido se haya desarrollado ahí de manera independiente a los otros sitios donde también se da, sin relación alguna con los mismos orígenes de las otras zonas donde también lo usan (la influencia del español andaluz en la formación del español de América).



mirx said:


> Y a lo que me refiero es que en palabras inglesas, o de otras lenguas, incorporadas al español, los mexicanos del centro y sur son capaces de remarcar una diferencia. En el norte no.


Ahora sí te entiendo.


----------



## mirx

> Eso no implica necesariamente que ese sonido se haya desarrollado ahí de manera independiente a los otros sitios donde también se da, sin relación alguna con los mismos orígenes de las otras zonas donde también lo usan (la influencia del español andaluz en la formación del español de América).


No, pero tampoco implica que todos los otros fenómenos estén relacionados. En cuyo caso el hilo se llamaría "pronunciación de "sh" en vez de "ch" en español", dejando de lado "en el norte de México".


> Ahora sí te entiendo.


Me da gusto.


----------



## Metzaka

mirx said:


> Y a lo que me refiero es que en palabras inglesas, o de otras lenguas, incorporadas al español, los mexicanos del centro y sur son capaces de remarcar una diferencia. En el norte no.


 
¿Por qué generalizar? Yo soy de Chihuahua y cada que conozco a alguien y se entera de donde soy me comenta, 'No hablas como los de Chihuahua'.

¿Será porque la gran mayoría de inmigrantes provienen de familias de bajos recursos? Por supuesto que la gente de bajos recursos habla distinto a una de clase media y a una de la alta. Así como alguien de ciudad habla distinto a alguien de pueblo o rancho.

No sé, yo he vivido en ciudades, pueblos y hasta en un rancho. Tal vez porque mi mamá es de Guadalajara.


----------



## Södertjej

mirx said:


> No, pero tampoco implica que todos los otros fenómenos estén relacionados. En cuyo caso el hilo se llamaría "pronunciación de "sh" en vez de "ch" en español", dejando de lado "en el norte de México".


Como de momento no se han aportado fuentes sólidas indicando que es un fenómeno de origen independiente y sin duda no es un fenómeno exclusivo del norte de México, no veo por qué descartar la mera idea una posible relación. 

Espero con interés nuevas aportaciones sobre el asunto.


----------



## dvasco

la_machy said:


> Yo puedo corroborar lo que dice Alma y ampliar lo que ella mencionó, agregando que pronunciar sh en lugar de ch no es cuestión de ser o no _naco, _solo de idiosincrasia. Claro está, que cuando te das cuenta de que ese "shesheo" llama la atención saliendo de tu estado, a veces elijes suavizarlo.
> No pocas veces e inclusive en mi propio país, hay personas que bromeando me piden que diga "Shurros con shocolate (churros con chocolate) "...porque les resulta gracioso escucharme
> 
> 
> Saludos


Jaja. Es que si suena shistoso. Yo estoy de acuerdo que la gente que usa esa pronunciación no debe ser clasificada como naca, pero la realidad es que la gente en todo el mundo y en todos los idiomas clasifica la gente por su forma de hablar. Como mencionaste hay gente que deja de usar sh porque se encuentran con gente que no la usa. A veces ni tienen que salir de su ciudad solo falta que traten con gente de otro nivel social o economico y ya no quieren estar relacionada con la gente un nivel mas bajo. Sin embargo gente que si es educada pero nunca a tenido necesidad de tratarse con gente fuera de su region no va a encontrar razón de cambiar la pronunciación, y para nada es gente naca.


----------



## dvasco

mirx said:


> Excepto que el hilo trata de la pronunciación específica del norte de México.


 
Solamente porque yo no sabia que exisita esa pronunciación fuera de México.



Södertjej said:


> Como de momento no se han aportado fuentes sólidas indicando que es un fenómeno de origen independiente y sin duda no es un fenómeno exclusivo del norte de México, no veo por qué descartar la mera idea una posible relación.
> 
> Espero con interés nuevas aportaciones sobre el asunto.


 
Yo me quedé contento con la deducción que la pronunciación proviene de Andalucía. Jamás pensaba que venia del ingles americano. Tenia duda si era por algun fenómeno de origen independiente, pero ya no tengo esa duda. 
Mi esposa esta muy contenta con la explicación porque dan lata a una compañera de ella que tambien es de Chihuahua pero usa la sh. Lástima que mas mexicanos no buscan la cuasa de su cultura e ignoran que la mayoria de nuestro idioma, apellidos, costumbres, religion, arquitectura, vestimienta, pasatiempos, gobierno, linajes, tez clara, etc provienen directamente de España. Claro que en varios casos evolucionó a ser distinto pero de origen español.


----------



## Ynez

dvasco said:


> Jaja. Es que si suena shistoso. Yo estoy de acuerdo que la gente que usa esa pronunciación no debe ser clasificada como naca, pero la realidad es que la gente en todo el mundo y en todos los idiomas clasifica la gente por su forma de hablar. Como mencionaste hay gente que deja de usar sh porque se encuentran con gente que no la usa. A veces ni tienen que salir de su ciudad solo falta que traten con gente de otro nivel social o economico y ya no quieren estar relacionada con la gente un nivel mas bajo. Sin embargo gente que si es educada pero nunca a tenido necesidad de tratarse con gente fuera de su region no va a encontrar razón de cambiar la pronunciación, y para nada es gente naca.



En español es rarísima la persona que no tiene su propio acento o idiosincrasia hablando. Unos lo tenemos más marcado que otros, eso sí, por el mero hecho de que siempre se ha considerado español estándar el español que se habla en ciertas zonas, y para los que viven ahí es más fácil acercarse a ese estándar.


----------



## eriol

La discusión me parece interesante pero yo les podría mencionar que en Perú, sobre todo en Lima, sucede el fenómeno contrario, es decir que la mayoría -por no decir todos-, pronuncian la _sh _como _ch_, tal es el caso, por ejemplo de "_Sh_akira" que por aquí lo pronuncian "_Ch_akira" y así una serie de ejemplos más: "chort" por "short" y en fin...


----------



## ManPaisa

eriol said:


> La discusión me parece interesante pero yo les podría mencionar que en Perú, sobre todo en Lima, sucede el fenómeno contrario, es decir que la mayoría -por no decir todos-, pronuncian la _sh _como _ch_, tal es el caso, por ejemplo de "_Sh_akira" que por aquí lo pronuncian "_Ch_akira" y así una serie de ejemplos más: "chort" por "short" y en fin...



Ése es otro asunto.  El sonido _sh_ no es propio del español, y tampoco lo son las palabras _Shakira_ y _short_.


----------



## mirx

dvasco said:


> Lástima que mas mexicanos no buscan la cuasa de su cultura e ignoran que la mayoria de nuestro idioma, apellidos, costumbres, religion, arquitectura, vestimienta, pasatiempos, gobierno, linajes, tez clara, etc provienen directamente de España.


 
Lástima que hay otros más que no ven más allá de lo que quieren ver. La incorporación del sonido *sh* está mucho más cercano de haber entrado por vía del inglés o por las lenguas indígenas locales. La colonización y más bien dicho, la estabilización del los territorios del norte fue bastante tardía y con muy poca influencia española, casi tan igual que la influencia irlandesa, inglesa, polaca y china. Si esa característica fue tomada del dialecto andaluz, ¿entonces por qué no se ecuentra en Puebla, Guadalajara o Quéretaro? que son quasi replicas de ciudades españolas. Es más, los hablantes de maya, en el que SH es parte de la fonética, hacen también una muy clara distinción entre un sonido y el otro. Ahí no influye mucho el inglés ni el andaluz.

Otra cosa. Alguien mencionó que este fenómeno era casi exclusivo de poblados y rancherías, aunque ciertamente no es exclusivo sí es mucho más obvio y casi una generalidad.

1.- Históricamente la gente en los pueblos y ranchos ha emigrado a Estados Unidos, casi siempre regresan y tran consigo formas de hablar y vestir bastante peculiares. Es evidente quienes están más expuestos a seguir dichas formas.

2.- También históricamente los pueblos y ranchos antes de la emigración en masas, mucho antes de eso, han estado aislados y apartados, y por lo mismo extentos de cambios y tendencias que afectaron y afectan las ciudades. Puede ser, quizá, que la SH se introdujera hace cientos de años por alguna ola de inmigración andaluza, y que por lo aislado de las localidades se mantuviera hasta ahora apartándose del habla estándar del resto del país.

Y La Machy de Chihuhua, generalicé por que este fenómeno es eso, una generalidad.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> Lástima que hay otros más que no ven más allá de lo que quieren ver.



Si el sonido _sh_ en algunos estados del norte de México se debe a la influencia del inglés, ¿por qué no se da en el español de San Juan, Miami o Nueva York, lugares donde el inglés está mucho más presente?  O, para no ir tan lejos, ¿en el de Nuevo León o Tamaulipas?

Necesitamos una investigación más completa y no simples suposiciones.


----------



## Södertjej

ManPaisa said:


> Necesitamos una investigación más completa y no simples suposiciones.


De acuerdo totalmente. De momento no se ha aportado ni un sólo apunto bibliográfico al respecto y podemos seguir así hasta el día del juicio final por la tarde. Si el inglés ha influido en la pronunciación del español en algunas zonas en algún momento de la historia, seguro que habrá algún estudio serio, como lo hay de sobre la influencia de los sonidos de las lenguas indígenas o de las variedades predominantes del español que llegaron a América, que no fue precisamente el maño o el bable, como bien es sabido.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Necesitamos una investigación más completa y no simples suposiciones.



De acuerdo, no creo que nadie haya asegurado nada hasta ahora. Todos dimos nuestras teorias y eso son, teorias que aunque disparatadas son válidas.


----------



## dvasco

Södertjej, ManPaisa, y yo estamos de acuerdo que no hay razón de creer que es por influencia del inglés por los ejemplos que han dado y por falta de ejemplos que podria ser por influencia del inglés. Hemos visto más allá y hemos llegado a una conclusión que pensamos que es la mas lógica.



mirx said:


> La incorporación del sonido *sh* está mucho más cercano de haber entrado por vía del inglés o por las lenguas indígenas locales.


Por lo que he visto en http://aulex.org/ existe el sonido ch en los idiomas indigenas del norte de México - Tarahumara y Yaqui. La gente en el norte de México que usan sh no usan ch para nada. Así que no es posible que sea por influencia indigena. En inglés hay distinción entre ch y sh. Entonces tampoco puede ser por influencia del inglés. 



mirx said:


> La colonización y más bien dicho, la estabilización del los territorios del norte fue bastante tardía y con muy poca influencia española, casi tan igual que la influencia irlandesa, inglesa, polaca y china.


 Tardía si, pero con muy poca influencia española no es posible. Denos la fuente de esa información. Si viera tanta influencia de otros europeos especificamente en el norte de México viera mas efectos al región en la cultura, palabras, apellidos, y etc que las tortillas de harina y la musica polka. 



mirx said:


> Si esa característica fue tomada del dialecto andaluz, ¿entonces por qué no se ecuentra en Puebla, Guadalajara o Quéretaro? que son quasi replicas de ciudades españolas.


Ha de ser porque esas zonas tuvieron mas influencias nacionales e internacionales por el comercio y tambien tuvieron inmigración de otras partes de España y no principalmente de Andalucía. El norte de México ha de haber tenido principalmente inmigración andaluz.



mirx said:


> Es más, los hablantes de maya, en el que SH es parte de la fonética, hacen también una muy clara distinción entre un sonido y el otro. Ahí no influye mucho el inglés ni el andaluz.


 Exactamente. Pueden usar ch aparte de sh sin influencia del inglés. Lo que no pueden hacer los que usan sh en español es usar ch. Has ayudado al argumento de Södertjej, ManPaisa, y yo. 



mirx said:


> Otra cosa. Alguien mencionó que este fenómeno era casi exclusivo de poblados y rancherías, aunque ciertamente no es exclusivo sí es mucho más obvio y casi una generalidad.


 Yo escribí "me platicó mi esposa que mas gente de los pueblos y los ranchos hablan asi que los de la ciudad" y nunca escribí que era casi exclusivo. Ya estabamos de acuerdo en esto.



mirx said:


> 1.- Históricamente la gente en los pueblos y ranchos ha emigrado a Estados Unidos, casi siempre regresan y tran consigo formas de hablar y vestir bastante peculiares. Es evidente quienes están más expuestos a seguir dichas formas.


En el tiempo de Tin Tan eran cholos o pachucos o chicanos, palabras que usan ch, y no usaban muchas palabras en inglés sino una forma rara de hablar español. Ahora, traen palabras de inglés pero PRONUNCIADAS en español - brakear, parquear, swampear, etc.



mirx said:


> 2.- También históricamente los pueblos y ranchos antes de la emigración en masas, mucho antes de eso, han estado aislados y apartados, y por lo mismo extentos de cambios y tendencias que afectaron y afectan las ciudades. Puede ser, quizá, que la SH se introdujera hace cientos de años por alguna ola de inmigración andaluza, y que por lo aislado de las localidades se mantuviera hasta ahora apartándose del habla estándar del resto del país.


 Exactamente, otra vez das por el lado de nosotros.


----------



## flljob

¿Por qué el que los sonorenses pronuncien la ch como sh tiene que ser por influencia extranjera? Hay sonidos en las lenguas romances que no existían en latín, por ejemplo el sonido lh del portugués, el gl del italiano y la ñ del español. Los tres sonidos existen en las tres lenguas. ¿Quién le copió a quién? Creo que se desarrollaron de manera independiente en las tres lenguas.

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

Pero no es descabellada la idea de la influencia española.

Los amigos mexicanos conocerán mucho más de su historia, pero hay bastante bibliografía de los "asentamientos militares" de Chihuahua desde la época colonial. 

No soy experto ni lo planteo para polemizar; solamente dejo ese dato escueto porque los estoy comenzando a leer y a traducir* para mi esposa en unos capítulos de un autor cubano-americano sobre la violencia como parte de la cultura fronteriza norteña mexicana desde la Colonia.

Saludos,


*Intento traducir. Perdón.


----------



## pejeman

piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> Pero no es descabellada la idea de la influencia española.
> 
> Los amigos mexicanos conocerán mucho más de su historia, pero hay bastante bibliografía de los "enclaves militares" de Chihuahua desde la época colonial.
> 
> No soy experto ni lo planteo para polemizar; solamente dejo ese dato escueto porque los estoy comenzando a leer y a traducir para mi esposa en unos capítulos de un autor cubano-americano sobre la violencia como parte de la cultura fronteriza norteña mexicana desde la Colonia.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Bueno si es que hubo enclaves militares en la época colonial, yo preguntaría ¿De quién, de qué potencia? porque la Corona española no creo que los haya tolerado en territorio chihuahuense. Además, antes de 1848, Chihuahua era un territorio, luego estado más bien central y nada de fronterizo. Esta condición se la dio el despojo norteamericano del año citado, iniciado en 1836.

Entonces sigue siendo factible que la mezcla de regionalismos españoles y mexicanos haya producido esa forma suave de pronunicar "ch", sin necesidad de ayuda anglosajona.

Saludos.


----------



## piraña utria

pejeman said:


> Bueno si es que hubo enclaves militares en la época colonial, yo preguntaría ¿De quién, de qué potencia? porque la Corona española no creo que los haya tolerado en territorio chihuahuense. Además, antes de 1848, Chihuahua era un territorio, luego estado más bien central y nada de fronterizo. Esta condición se la dio el despojo norteamericano del año citado, iniciado en 1836.
> 
> Entonces sigue siendo factible que la mezcla de regionalismos españoles y mexicanos haya producido esa forma suave de pronunicar "ch", sin necesidad de ayuda anglosajona.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, Peje.

"Colonia" o "asentamiento", corrijo. El término "enclave" no es el que correspondía a ese contexto.

Saludos,


----------



## dvasco

flljob said:


> ¿Por qué el que los sonorenses pronuncien la ch como sh tiene que ser por influencia extranjera? Hay sonidos en las lenguas romances que no existían en latín, por ejemplo el sonido lh del portugués, el gl del italiano y la ñ del español. Los tres sonidos existen en las tres lenguas. ¿Quién le copió a quién? Creo que se desarrollaron de manera independiente en las tres lenguas.
> 
> Saludos


La ll del español es como la lh del portugués, el gl del italiano  . La ñ es como gn del italiano. y Por lo que entiendo los idiomas romances provienen del latín vulgar y no de los oficiales. Por ejemplo caballo. Aparte, ¿Realmente hay como saber como pronunciaban el latín? He leido que no hay estandar de pronunciación del latín.


----------



## flljob

dvasco said:


> La ll del español es como la lh del portugués, el gl del italiano . La ñ es como gn del italiano. y Por lo que entiendo los idiomas romances provienen del latín vulgar y no de los oficiales. Por ejemplo caballo. Aparte, ¿Realmente hay como saber como pronunciaban el latín? He leido que no hay estandar de pronunciación del latín.


 
Hay una extensa bibliografía al respecto. Hay una fonética histórica de Alonso en editorial Gredos. Ahí te puedes dar cuenta de las reconstrucciones del sistema fonético del latín. Efectivamente, no hay manera de saber con seguridad cómo se pronunciaba el latín clásico, mucho menos el vulgar. Sin embargo, es probable que esos fonemas no existieran en latín.

Hay un ensayo de Menéndez Pidal en el que describe algunos mecanismos de la evolución fonética del castellano.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

> Södertjej, ManPaisa, y yo estamos de acuerdo que no hay razón de creer que es por influencia del inglés por los ejemplos que han dado y por falta de ejemplos que podria ser por influencia del inglés. Hemos visto más allá y hemos llegado a una conclusión que pensamos que es la mas lógica.


Bien por ustedes.
Nadie, aparte de Gaysian, ha dado ninguna explicación o ejemplos. El decir que en Andalucia también ocurre el fenómeno no quiere decir nada. Al contrario de otros, yo no he llegado a ninguna conclusión, ni lógica ni ilógica.



> Por lo que he visto en http://aulex.org/ existe el sonido ch en los idiomas indigenas del norte de México - Tarahumara y Yaqui. La gente en el norte de México que usan sh no usan ch para nada. Así que no es posible que sea por influencia indígena. En inglés, hay distinción entre ch y sh. Entonces tampoco puede ser por influencia del inglés.


Revisé el diccionario y lo único que encontré fueron transcipciones fonéticas de las lenguas indígenas *adaptadas* al español. Puesto que en español no existe SH, por supuesto que no hay ejemplos de ello.



> Ha de ser porque esas zonas tuvieron m*á*s influencias nacionales e internacionales por el comercio y también tuvieron inmigración de otras partes de España y no principalmente de Andalucía. El norte de México ha de haber tenido principalmente inmigración andaluz*a*.


Todo México tuvo "principalmente" inmigración andaluza y extremeña. Inclusive los que no eran de esas zonas normalmente pasaban un buen tiempo en Cádiz antes de embarcar hacia América. Repito, el norte fue el menos influenciado por España y los españoles, tanto fue así que los territorios no pudieron conservarse por mucho tiempo después de la colonia. 



> Exactamente. Pueden usar ch aparte de sh sin influencia del inglés. Lo que no pueden hacer los que usan sh en español es usar ch. Has ayudado al argumento de Södertjej, ManPaisa y mío.


Pues nuevamente, todo depende de cómo quiera mirarse. El argumento aquí es más bien que incluso los territorios donde ya existía *sh *son capaces de reproducir ch, a pesar de que fueron colonizados por los andaluces.



> En el tiempo de Tin Tan eran cholos o pachucos o chicanos, palabras que usan ch, y no usaban muchas palabras en inglés sino una forma rara de hablar español.


 Lo que menos importa es cómo se escriban las palabras, lo válido es cómo se digan. 



> Exactamente, otra vez das por el lado de nosotros.


Yo no estoy al lado de nadie, que esto no es ningún partido político. Se está tratando de llegar a una conclusión y lo único inteligente es reconocer las diferentes posturas que se han expuesto.

El nombre del se pronunciaba originalmente _meshico_ en honor a los que allí residian, los meshicas y la pronunciación fue modificada por la incapacidad de los españoles para pronunciar el sonido _sh_, que coincidientemente eran, en su mayoría, andaluces.

Y una última cosa, al menos a mis oídos la SH norteña es más cercana a la S silbante de España septentrional que a la SH andaluza.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Metzaka said:


> ¿Por qué generalizar? Yo soy de Chihuahua y cada que conozco a alguien y se entera de donde soy me comenta, 'No hablas como los de Chihuahua'.
> 
> ¿Será porque la gran mayoría de inmigrantes provienen de familias de bajos recursos? Por supuesto que la gente de bajos recursos habla distinto a una de clase media y a una de la alta. Así como alguien de ciudad habla distinto a alguien de pueblo o rancho.
> 
> No sé, yo he vivido en ciudades, pueblos y hasta en un rancho. Tal vez porque mi mamá es de Guadalajara.



La pronunciación sh en lugar de ch, no tiene nada que ver con escasez de recursos, me consta.

La pregunta original es para saber el porqué de decir sh en lugar de ch. Es porque así es. Es un dialecto del español y hay que aceptarlo como tal.

Que si uno lo puede "suavizar" o no, eso es harina de otro costal.

Hablamos así porque es lo que escuchamos desde que nacemos hasta que uno se va a vivir a otro lugar y empieza a notar que en efecto, hay una forma diferente de decir la ch. Sin el sabroso y largo sshhh.

No sé por qué a algunas personas le parece "raro" cuando es tan... sabroso? (quién sabe dónde está el signo de interrogación para empezar la pregunta en una mac?)

Ya de por sí los del noroeste somos un poquito "orgullosos" de ser del noroeste, esto es, de ser ya sea de Sonora, o de Sinaloa o de las Bajas Californias o de Chihuahua (que está mas bien en el norte) 

También nos da orgullo nuestra manera de hablar. Por eso cuando alguien dice que tiene una relación con la escasez de dinero (fondos) lo desmiento.  Entre mi familia y amistades hay de todo como en botica. Por supuesto que hay quienes viven al día y quienes viven en condiciones económicas muy favorables por decirlo de una manera simple. Todos hablan diciendo el sonido sh en lugar del ch.

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

mirx said:


> El decir que en Andalucia también ocurre el fenómeno no quiere decir nada.


Quiere decir que ese fenómeno (sh por ch) ya existía antes de que se hablara español en América, como el seseo, por lo tanto no es un sonido "inventado" en la variedad española de México e inexistente antes. Por todo esto la posibilidad de que se haya exportado desde España (tú mismo mencionas el volumen de andaluces y extremeños que llegaron a la zona) no es una teoría descabellada. Acertada o no, no lo sé, repito que sería bueno que alguien aportara bibliografía sobre el tema, el hecho es que los andaluces sesean y dicen la ch como sh, es decir, es una pauta clara de pronunciación en los sonidos relacionados con la s que coincide en ambas variedades y todos sabemos cual fue la primera.

Si por el contrario fue el inglés la influencia que provocó ese cambio en la pronunciación (¿cuándo? ¿por qué? Se ha mencionado que se considera/consideraba un uso más bien rural. ¿Esas personas realmente estaban expuestas a la influencia del inglés?) sería bueno aportar no solo intuiciones o suposiciones sino ejemplos de otros sonidos asimilados del inglés, bibliografía sobre el asunto, datos sociológicos que lo apoyen, etc.



mirx said:


> Por cierto, dile a esos con los que te juntas, y que se enteren bien; que el nombre de su país (si es que realmente son mexicanos) se pronunciaba originalmente _meshico_ en honor a los que allí residian, los meshicas; y que la pronunciación fue modificada, ¡adivina por qué!, exacto, por la incapacidad de los españoles para pronunciar el sonido _sh_, que coincidientemente eran, en su mayoría, andaluces.


No conocía ese hecho, pero el caso es que en español antiguo el sonido sh (o parecido) creo que sí existía. Sin duda necesitamos alguna referencia de algún estudio serio sobre el asunto. Espero que alguien lo pueda aportar. Mientras tanto me despido cordialmente de esta discusión circular.


----------



## jazyk

> No conocía ese hecho, pero el caso es que en español antiguo el sonido sh (o parecido) creo que sí existía.


Sí, y se escribía x, que después pasó a pronunciarse j, ej. Ximénez.


----------



## Metzaka

Alma Shofner said:


> La pronunciación sh en lugar de ch, no tiene nada que ver con escasez de recursos, me consta.
> 
> La pregunta original es para saber el porqué de decir sh en lugar de ch. Es porque así es. Es un dialecto del español y hay que aceptarlo como tal.
> 
> Que si uno lo puede "suavizar" o no, eso es harina de otro costal.
> 
> Hablamos así porque es lo que escuchamos desde que nacemos hasta que uno se va a vivir a otro lugar y empieza a notar que en efecto, hay una forma diferente de decir la ch. Sin el sabroso y largo sshhh.
> 
> No sé por qué a algunas personas le parece "raro" cuando es tan... sabroso? (quién sabe dónde está el signo de interrogación para empezar la pregunta en una mac?)
> 
> Ya de por sí los del noroeste somos un poquito "orgullosos" de ser del noroeste, esto es, de ser ya sea de Sonora, o de Sinaloa o de las Bajas Californias o de Chihuahua (que está mas bien en el norte)
> 
> También nos da orgullo nuestra manera de hablar. Por eso cuando alguien dice que tiene una relación con la escasez de dinero (fondos) lo desmiento. Entre mi familia y amistades hay de todo como en botica. Por supuesto que hay quienes viven al día y quienes viven en condiciones económicas muy favorables por decirlo de una manera simple. Todos hablan diciendo el sonido sh en lugar del ch.
> 
> Saludos


 Bueno Alma, por eso me cuestiono yo misma con eso de que tal vez no tengo el acento tan marcado uno, porque mi familia materna es de Guadalajara y dos, porque tengo 25 años en E.U. Y aún así pienso que sí hay diferencias en el habla entre las clases sociales. No quiere decir que nadie sea mejor ni peor, simplemente algunos tienen más recursos y mejores oportunidades (las cuales yo no tuve). Lo que si tuve fue la oportunidad de vivir en distintos lugares y de convivir con gente de distintos niveles económicos.
Me doy cuenta que elaboré muy mal la pregunta, pues dí a entender otra cosa. Quise preguntar por qué generalizaba mirx al decir la gente del norte no sabía distinguir los americanismos. Una cosa es que los usemos y otra que no los identifiquemos. Los usamos porque nuestra lengua es como nosotros mismos, una mezcla de razas que no sabemos ni cuales son. Pero nos encanta ser quienes somos y como somos y claro que estamos muy orgullosos de nuestra tierra y de nuestra lengua.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> y que la pronunciación fue modificada, ¡adivina por qué!, exacto, por la incapacidad de los españoles para pronunciar el sonido _sh_, que coincidientemente eran, en su mayoría, andaluces.


 
Eso no es cierto.  El sonido sh sí existía en castellano en la época de la conquista de México.  Ese sonido se transformó a partir del siglo XVI en el de la j, en sus distintas versiones, que todavía existen.


----------



## la_machy

Mucho antes de que los Españoles llegaran a México y a Sonora, frente a este maravillosos lugar ya se hablaba la lengua Seri, que entre sus sonidos incluye la pronunciación de la _sh. _
También en Sonora se habló la lengua Opata, que igualmente incluye sonidos con _sh._
Buscando, también encontré el uso de la _sh _en la lengua del pueblo_ Kizh (_que habitaban en la Alta California que antes era suelo de México y posteriormente se convirtió en California, exactamente junto a Sonora y a las Bajas Californas)

Estuve preguntando a algunos profesores en Hermosillo y todos concordaron que el hablar en Sonora con la _sh_ es algo muy arraigado que nadie sabe a ciencia cierta _porque_ ocurre, pero también creen que muy probablemente se debe a la influenza de nuestras tribus indigenas como las que mencioné arriba. Uno de los profesores se rió cuando le mencioné que si sería por influencia del inglés o del andaluz. Me dijo que siglos antes de que los españoles o los angloparlantes pisaran suelo Sonorense, ya la _sh _era ampliamente pronunciada.

Ahora, de acuerdo a lo que se ha dicho, sobre que la gente de los pueblos son los que más hablan con la _sh_, sería lógico pensar que en efecto, éste particular modo de hablar viene de los pueblos indígenas que obviamente se encontaban y se encuentran, desde siglos antes, asentados mayormente en pueblos y rancherias.
No es dificil suponer que de los pueblos, se dirigieron a las ciudades llevando consigo su acento. Posteriormente se fueron mezclando con personas de otra educación y así es cómo por toda la región se extendió el uso de la _sh_, tan arraigado en *toda* la sociedad sonorense sin importar el nivel socioeconómico (a mi también me consta), en unas personas más que en otras.

Quiza ésta es la explicación de porqué, si fuera por influencia del inglés, no existe _shesheo _en Nuevo León, Tamaulipas o Cuahuila.
O si fuera por influencia española, no existe en las ciudades de Guadalajara, Querétaro o Puebla, que són réplicas de ciudades españolas como creo que alguien mencionó antes.

Saludos


----------



## Ibermanolo

Sin entrar en análisis profundos yo creo que achacarlo a la influencia del inglés es un auténtico disparate, la influencia de una lengua ajena pero cercana afecta a temas de vocabulario etc. pero no de pronunciación. Tiene más sentido lo de la influencia del andaluz o de alguna lengua que se hablara en la zona antes de la llegada de los españoles.


----------



## flljob

Quiza ésta es la explicación de porqué, si fuera por influenza del inglés, no existe _shesheo _en Nuevo León, Tamaulipas o Cuahuila.
O si fuera por influencia española, no existe en las ciudades de Guadalajara, Querétaro o Puebla, que són réplicas de ciudades españolas como creo que alguien mencionó antes.

Y si fuera influencia del seri, ¿por qué existe esa pronunciación de la ch en Chihuahua, Baja California y Granada?

Entonces tampoco esa es la solución.

Saludos


----------



## la_machy

flljob said:


> Y si fuera influencia del seri, ¿por qué existe esa pronunciación de la ch en Chihuahua, Baja California y Granada?


 
Bueno amigo, sin afán de defender lo de los pueblos indígeneas, una de las razones podría ser porque, como me imagino ya  sabes, Chihuahua y las Bajas  están  más cerca de Sonora que de España. Y otra, es que la cultura Seri ha tenido más tiempo (siglos) que la española para estar presente en estas regiones.

Pero ¿sabes que? Creo que la verdad, nadie la sabrá jamás. 
Yo me siento orgullosa pensando que mi _sh_ viene por medio del pueblo Seri y Opata.


Saludos


----------



## flljob

Celebro que te sientas orgullosa de tal situación. Sin embargo, me parece una actitud poco científica. Yo creo que en ciertas condiciones, y no necesariamente por influencia de una lengua sobre otra, un fonema puede convertirse en otro. 

Esto lo explica muy claramente Ramón Menéndez Pidal en _Las leyes fonéticas, su esencia histórica_. Lo puedes consultar en: Menéndez Pidal, R. _Mis páginas preferidas_. Editorial Gredos.

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

la_machy said:


> Mucho antes de que los Españoles llegaran a México y a Sonora, frente a este maravillosos lugar ya se hablaba la lengua Seri, que entre sus sonidos incluye la pronunciación de la _sh. _
> También en Sonora se habló la lengua Opata, que igualmente incluye sonidos con _sh._
> Buscando, también encontré el uso de la _sh _en la lengua del pueblo_ Kizh (_que habitaban en la Alta California que antes era suelo de México y posteriormente se convirtió en California, exactamente junto a Sonora y a las Bajas Californas)
> 
> Estuve preguntando a algunos profesores en Hermosillo y todos concordaron que el hablar en Sonora con la _sh_ es algo muy arraigado que nadie sabe a ciencia cierta _porque_ ocurre, pero también creen que muy probablemente se debe a la influenza de nuestras tribus indigenas como las que mencioné arriba. Uno de los profesores se rió cuando le mencioné que si sería por influencia del inglés o del andaluz. Me dijo que siglos antes de que los españoles o los angloparlantes pisaran suelo Sonorense, ya la _sh _era ampliamente pronunciada.
> 
> Ahora, de acuerdo a lo que se ha dicho, sobre que la gente de los pueblos son los que más hablan con la _sh_, sería lógico pensar que en efecto, éste particular modo de hablar viene de los pueblos indígenas que obviamente se encontaban y se encuentran, desde siglos antes, asentados mayormente en pueblos y rancherias.
> No es dificil suponer que de los pueblos, se dirigieron a las ciudades llevando consigo su acento. Posteriormente se fueron mezclando con personas de otra educación y así es cómo por toda la región se extendió el uso de la _sh_, tan arraigado en *toda* la sociedad sonorense sin importar el nivel socioeconómico (a mi también me consta), en unas personas más que en otras.
> 
> Quiza ésta es la explicación de porqué, si fuera por influencia del inglés, no existe _shesheo _en Nuevo León, Tamaulipas o Cuahuila.
> O si fuera por influencia española, no existe en las ciudades de Guadalajara, Querétaro o Puebla, que són réplicas de ciudades españolas como creo que alguien mencionó antes.
> 
> Saludos


 
Muy interesante teoría. Yo no he observado si las dos etnias cerca de mi pueblo natal (los yaquis y los mayos) también pronuncian la sh.

Cuando vaya voy a poner más atención, sobre todo que ahora si distingo los sonidos. Antes de verdad que ni cuenta me daba de la diferencia.

Esto me parece un tema de estudio a fondo. Es posible que el origen sí esté en las lenguas de los grupos étnicos de la región. Tenemos a los yaquis, mayos, papagos, tarahumaras, seris y más.

Saludos y gracias por sus aportaciones, en verdad que me ha puesto a pensar en el orígen. Quizá no lo descubramos nunca, pero nada se pierde con observar y teorizar, ¿no creen?


----------



## mirx

> Quiere decir que ese fenómeno (sh por ch) ya existía antes de que se hablara español en América, como el seseo, por lo tanto no es un sonido "inventado" en la variedad española de México e inexistente antes. Por todo esto la posibilidad de que se haya exportado desde España (tú mismo mencionas el volumen de andaluces y extremeños que llegaron a la zona) no es una teoría descabellada.


No, no es una teoría descabellada. Pero no tiene tampoco por que haber una conexión entre la sh andaluza y la norteña.



> No conocía ese hecho, pero el caso es que en español antiguo el sonido sh (o parecido) creo que sí existía. Sin duda necesitamos alguna referencia de algún estudio serio sobre el asunto. Espero que alguien lo pueda aportar. Mientras tanto me despido cordialmente de esta discusión circular.


Pues sí que existía. ManPaisa arguye que los colonizadores eran capacísimos de reproducir el sonido y que si dejo de existir fue por evolución natural de la fonética. Igual en el norte no evolucionamos.
Me consta que esta pronunciación aún se mantiene en el portugués.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> Me consta que esta pronunciación aún se mantiene en el portugues.



Y, lo que es más diciente, en el ladino o judeoespañol.


----------



## Södertjej

mirx said:


> No, no es una teoría descabellada. Pero no tiene tampoco por que haber una conexión entre la sh andaluza y la norteña.


Ya, y así llevamos cuatro páginas de por qu*é* no y por qu*é* sí y sin un solo dato contastado que apoye el porqué del no o el porqué del sí.

Lo dicho, quedo a la espera de biliografía.


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  No sabía que se pronunciara sh en Chihuahua.  Os puedo asegurar que en Cádiz la sh de mushasho es fuerte, pero menos en Sevilla y nunca en Extremadura... En mis cursos de lingüística en España no abordamos el tema del shesheo, pero me acuerdo de que sí estudiamos la s aspirada andaluza de laj ejpaldas y el profe nos habló también del español hispanoamericano...  Supuestamente los primeros colonizadores eran sobretodo andaluces y llevaron su forma de español a todas partes, pero luego.. después, en el siglo XVI, XVII hubo oleadas de imigración del centro y del norte de España para el centro, el sur de México, la zona de los Andes, etc.. tantos que pudieron cambiar un tanto la pronunciación de esas regiones, por ejemplo Puebla, ciudad de México etc... Repito que no nos habló de la sh, pero sí de la s etc.  O sea que esos nuevos inmigrantes tenían una pronunciación clara, suave, pronunciaban claramente las terminaciones en s, la j, la d, y supuestamente es por eso que se da una pronunciación más cercana al castellano central hoy en día en las regiones influidas... En los países donde no hubo mucha inmigración del norte de España, la pronunciación se quedó más andaluzada;. Lo que quiero decir es, que a lo mejor esta gente trajo también la ch dura a México, al centro... pero no al noroeste de México,etc... Otra teoría...


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muy interesante Merquiades.


----------



## merquiades

Hablando del sonido -sh- sí existía en el español antiguo en toda España y se escribía x....  exercicio, relox, Ximena, caxa.... pero desapareció en el siglo XIV, XV, cambiándose en j...  No creo que esta sh sea el origen del sh mexicano... si es que no pronuncian eshercicio, relosh, Shimena, casha, y en cambio pronuncian ejercicio, reloj, México como Méjico, etc. como todos...  Es más bien la lenición de -ch- tipo mushasho como en Cádiz..  Si los gaditanos llegaron hasta Chihuahua y encontraron a los indigenas que también solían decir mucho -sh-, entre los dos es normal que se hubiera producido esta modalidad lingüística del español noroeste mexicano. En cuanto al inglés existe una sh y una ch y nunca se confunden porque se trata de una diferenciación muy importante en este idioma... ship vs chip, sheep vs cheap...  En francés, en cambio, la ch siempre se pronuncia sh, y la ch castellana no existe...  Saludos


----------



## krloszz

Södertjej said:


> Desconozco si justo esa zona concreta de México pronuncia así como se hace en otras zonas de América por influencia del acento analuz o si esa "sh" está relacionada con las lenguas autóctonas de la zona.


 
Mmm

Sinceramente en esas partes del país no solian haber demasiados indigenas; los habitantes del norte de México suelen ser la mayoria descendientes directos de los españoles que habitaban en esa zona.


----------



## krloszz

Södertjej said:


> Si el inglés ha influido en la pronunciación del español en algunas zonas en algún momento de la historia, seguro que habrá algún estudio serio, como lo hay de sobre la influencia de los sonidos de las lenguas indígenas o de las variedades predominantes del español que llegaron a América, que no fue precisamente el maño o el bable, como bien es sabido.


 
La verdad es que en México no hay demasiado interés por estos fenómenos (cuando hablo con los demás sobre eso me ven con cara de bicho raro jaja), y es posible que no haya nuingun estudio serio...

Y hablando del bable, hay lugares en México donde la gente dice _perru_ en vez de perro y otras palabras así; son lugares indigenas y normalmente aíslado, asi que no descartes la posibilidad de una temprana influencia asturiana en el habla mexicana.


----------



## krloszz

la_machy said:


> Mucho antes de que los Españoles llegaran a México y a Sonora, frente a este maravillosos lugar ya se hablaba la lengua Seri, que entre sus sonidos incluye la pronunciación de la _sh. _
> También en Sonora se habló la lengua Opata, que igualmente incluye sonidos con _sh._
> Buscando, también encontré el uso de la _sh _en la lengua del pueblo_ Kizh (_que habitaban en la Alta California que antes era suelo de México y posteriormente se convirtió en California, exactamente junto a Sonora y a las Bajas Californas)
> 
> Estuve preguntando a algunos profesores en Hermosillo y todos concordaron que el hablar en Sonora con la _sh_ es algo muy arraigado que nadie sabe a ciencia cierta _porque_ ocurre, pero también creen que muy probablemente se debe a la influenza de nuestras tribus indigenas como las que mencioné arriba. Uno de los profesores se rió cuando le mencioné que si sería por influencia del inglés o del andaluz. Me dijo que siglos antes de que los españoles o los angloparlantes pisaran suelo Sonorense, ya la _sh _era ampliamente pronunciada.


 
Mmm, eso no lo sabía, aunque siendo sinceros, en Sonora (y el norte en general) la gente en general no tiene demasiados antepasados indigenas en la tierra (si pueden documentarse sobre las guerras Chichimecas que se llevaron a cabo en el norte de México entenderan un poco mas lo que digo), y la gente mestiza que suele vivir ahí es realmente gente del sur que ha emigrado al norte.



la_machy said:


> Ahora, de acuerdo a lo que se ha dicho, sobre que la gente de los pueblos son los que más hablan con la _sh_, sería lógico pensar que en efecto, éste particular modo de hablar viene de los pueblos indígenas que obviamente se encontaban y se encuentran, desde siglos antes, asentados mayormente en pueblos y rancherias.
> No es dificil suponer que de los pueblos, se dirigieron a las ciudades llevando consigo su acento. Posteriormente se fueron mezclando con personas de otra educación y así es cómo por toda la región se extendió el uso de la _sh_, tan arraigado en *toda* la sociedad sonorense sin importar el nivel socioeconómico (a mi también me consta), en unas personas más que en otras.


 
Eso totalmente de acuerdo, conozco niñas _muy fresas_ que hablan con sh (y se oyen muy lindas, por cierto )



la_machy said:


> Quiza ésta es la explicación de porqué, si fuera por influencia del inglés, no existe _shesheo _en Nuevo León, Tamaulipas o Cuahuila.
> O si fuera por influencia española, no existe en las ciudades de Guadalajara, Querétaro o Puebla, que són réplicas de ciudades españolas como creo que alguien mencionó antes.
> 
> Saludos


 
En el centro del país, a pesar de que la influenza andaluza tambien existio, por ser digamos la zona principal en la colonia se establecieron mas personas de Castilla y el Norte de España (mucha gente en el centro del país aun hablaba distinguiendo s de c y z, mi mamá-que por mi abuelo tengo sangre mallorquí- me menciona que tias suyas, ancianas en la decada de los '60, aun hablaban con un _dejo español_), aunque por una influencia mayoritaria el seseo se termino imponiendo (de hecho una maestra mía de historia, alguna vez al preguntarle acerca del acento de Puebla-donde vivo-me comento que tiene mas caracteristicas comunes al centro de España que al habla andaluza).

Pues esa seria la respuesta a porque en el centro no hablamos así.


----------



## krloszz

Alma Shofner said:


> Muy interesante teoría. Yo no he observado si las dos etnias cerca de mi pueblo natal (los yaquis y los mayos) también pronuncian la sh.
> 
> Cuando vaya voy a poner más atención, sobre todo que ahora si distingo los sonidos. Antes de verdad que ni cuenta me daba de la diferencia.
> 
> Esto me parece un tema de estudio a fondo. Es posible que el origen sí esté en las lenguas de los grupos étnicos de la región. Tenemos a los yaquis, mayos, papagos, tarahumaras, seris y más.
> 
> Saludos y gracias por sus aportaciones, en verdad que me ha puesto a pensar en el orígen. Quizá no lo descubramos nunca, pero nada se pierde con observar y teorizar, ¿no creen?


 
Mmm, a mi no me termina de convencer la teoría de una influencia indígena (ya que en el norte a ser verdad era escasa la población indígena), y aunque el sonido _sh _si existe en estas lenguas, entonces en el centro (influencia Nahuatl) y en la zona Maya (obviamente por influencia maya), idiomas en los que tambien existe _sh _(con mexica-meshica-es un ejemplo mas que suficiente) no existe este fenomeno.


----------



## Alma Shofner

El sonido sh se usa no sólo en el hablar.

Tenemos una "expresión?" sssshhh Para dar a entender que algo está muy mal.
A veces le agregamos  sshhhhale (chale=que mala onda)
La sshhhh  sshhhhh es para dar a entender que me gusta o que está interesante de lo que se está hablando.
Dependiendo de la entoncación,  sshhh  ssshhh puede usarse para llamarle la atención a alguien. 
En otras palabras, el silbadito se usa y mucho. De ahí que lo pasemos a la ch por comodidad?
Es más tenemos unos chistes en los que no se dice palabra alguna, todo el chiste se lleva a cabo por medio de silbaditos sh. (unos picositos)
Saludos


----------



## Istriano

Hola, ¿qué tal?
Muchos españoles pronunciam *ch *casi como [t'] inglés (Tea) o como [ts] italiano (pizza). No me suena como _tch _inglés, suena muy diferente: *Chile* [t'(s)ile]...¿Por qué esta pronunciación?

Gracias.


----------



## krloszz

Istriano said:


> Hola, ¿qué tal?
> Muchos españoles pronunciam *ch *casi como [t'] inglés (Tea) o como [ts] italiano (pizza). No me suena como _tch _inglés, suena muy diferente: *Chile* [t'(s)ile]...¿Por qué esta pronunciación?
> 
> Gracias.



Yo tambien lo he notado, a mi me suena como una [ts] utilizando su s apicoalveolar... me gustaria que algún hablante de euskera me lo confirmara, -debido a que en esa lengua existe la tz [ts laminodental, como la tz en México o la z en italiano], la tx [tsh, como la ch del inglés], y la ts [la ts apicoalveolar que te menciono]-si es que su ts suena como la ch que mencionas (me viene a la mente haberla escuchado en el laberinto del fauno con la madre de la niña) o alguien que tenga mas información al respecto, porque he oido de todo en la pronunciación ch iberica, como ts, como ch y como sh.


----------



## Milton Sand

Eso sólo pasa en Chile, hasta donde sé.


----------



## cecilia_sz

Hola, espero no llegar muy tarde a este foro.
Soy de Chihuahua capital, toda mi vida he vivido aquí, mi padre también es nativo y mi madre es de Monterrey, aunque ya lleva más de 25 años radicando y habla como "chihuahuita" -a menos que vaya una semana para con su mamá y amigos de la sultana-. 

Quisiera tomaran a consideración varías cosas, de las cuales no tengo la bibliografía a la mano, sino que las he leído a lo largo del tiempo.
Siempre me ha llamado la atención la parte fonética de los idiomas, aunque no lo suficiente para dedicarme a su estudio.

La influencia de los misioneros para difundir y extender el español en la colonia fue decisiva, tanto así que a parte de las particulariedades de las diferentes tribus indígenas, la nacionalidad de los misioneros trajó consigo el fenómeno de la pérdida de la "z" castellana, la "ll" y el cambio de ch por "sh".  ¿Por qué? ¿De dónde?  FRANCESES!!  
Aunque no lo crean, pero así es.  Y tiene coherencia, pues son fonemas que no existen en su lengua.  

Por otra parte, si bien la emigración Andaluza, Extremeña, Gallega, Vasca (no por nada Chihuahua y Durango eran la Nueva Vizcaya), entre otras tantas que tenían sus peculariedades frente al CASTELLANO, se establecieron también aunque en menor medida, italianos, franceses e ingleses, que sabían leer y aprendieron español leyendo, por lo cual no sabían la fonética exacta y no les ayudó el convivir con mestizos e indígenas con poca instrucción.

Así, ciudades como la nuestra (Chihuahua) que no existía antes de la llegada de los españoles, asimilamos de las rancherías y pueblos tanto la base genética como la idiomática.  
Ya hablando de la modernidad, hasta hace menos de dos décadas, con los importantes flujos migratorios del centro y sur del país, empezamos a recombinar el habla, aunque está lejos de parecerse al estándar mexicano.

De hecho es cierto que hay un tono peculiar entre las otras entidades del norte del país y quizá tiene que ver con que cada uno tiene diferencias de altitud, costa, sierra, etc.  

De vuelta a la SH, aunque no es propia de la ciudad capital, quizá somos quienes más la exageramos, dándole enfásis. Pues, aunque hay quienes nacen aquí, intentan decirlo de forma de CH y aún así se nota que le anteponen una T muy separada de la SH, en vez de producir tch (ch), es t'-sh. Espero me explique, pero inténtelo, vera como si es forzado. 
Los que vienen de la sierra -al Oeste- (incluyendo Cuauhtémoc) también la dicen, no así los de Parral o Camargo, que comúnmente estos últimos por ser aceptados y hablar muy golpeado la asimilan. De Ojinaga (NE) no sabría decir, no me he fijado. Los que de plano no la mencionan más que en palabras inglesas son los de Ciudad Juárez, pues cabe aclarar el 70% de los radicados no son nacidos allí y al menos 50% son de otros estados, como Veracruz, lugares donde no tienen esa variante idiomática. Y curiosamente, estando acá comienzan a perder el habla costeña. Pero eso es punto y a parte.

Si bien dicen que en otros lugares, estados o como quieran mencionarle, sucede lo mismo, como que si es menos marcado. Empezando porque en español son pocas las palabras que empiezan con CH y te imaginas, siendo de CHIHUAHUA, al ser lo primero que respondes... pues se dan cuenta quieras o no disimularlo. Y pues hay varias palabras que usamos con CH, inicial e intermedia (Chilaca, jeje).   Me imagino que el fenómeno ocurre por la misma situación que describía al inicio, la influencia extranjera. 

Y si quisiera decir que es cierto que aquí en Chihuahua City, el pronunciar muy marcado SSH es considerado vulgar, muy del pueblo, pero de que el fonema CH no se puede decir sin batallar, sobre todo para no confundir palabras en inglés, jajaja. Pero en fin.  
Ya por último añado una anécdota, que mencionaron tanto en la tele como que me pasó en vivo, SUSHI que se debe decir así, lo decimos sin querer SUCHI... Por qué ¿? eso si no sé!


----------



## Janis Joplin

cecilia_sz said:


> Los que de plano no la mencionan...son los de Ciudad Juárez...Pero eso es punto y a parte.



Totalmente de acuerdo . Nosotros pronunciamos ch.


----------



## jmx

cecilia_sz said:


> ... Ya por último añado una anécdota, que mencionaron tanto en la tele como que me pasó en vivo, SUSHI que se debe decir así, lo decimos sin querer SUCHI... Por qué ¿? eso si no sé!


Pues es curioso porque también pasa en España. Es típico que alguien del sur de Andalucía que dice "er mushasho lo ha hesho ehta noshe", luego dice que va a ver un "chou" (por el inglés 'show'). Interesante dato para un fonólogo.


----------



## Istriano

Istriano said:


> Hola, ¿qué tal?
> Muchos españoles pronunciam *ch *casi como [t'] inglés (Tea) o como  [ts] italiano (pizza). No me suena como _tch _inglés, suena muy  diferente: *Chile* [t'(s)ile]...¿Por qué esta pronunciación?
> 
> Gracias.



Acabo de encontrarme la respuesta. 

Sobre la pronunciación de CH en Castilla:



> Throughout much of Castile, the affricate *ch */č/ acquires a very forward articulation, verging on [t'];  this pronunciation appears to be gaining ground among younger generations.


http://www.personal.psu.edu/jml34/Castile.htm


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

dvasco said:


> ¿Por qué pronuncian la ch somo sh en el norte de México?


 
Tal como el Aguascalientes_n_  o el "acento cantado" de la gente del Distrito Federal en México. Es un regionalismo.


----------

